
Ask HN: Make an elevator pitch for old languages - totalperspectiv
If you could try to sell some of the old languages today (Ada, Fortran, Pascal, etc), what would be their elevator pitch? Are there one or two tools that could bring them back into relevance?
======
rbanffy
Fortran is pretty relevant. I keep hearing that the code it generates, in
particular for number crunching, is closer to optimal than what most C
compilers can generate.

~~~
TheRealKing
That is true, and not a new story. Regarding the relevance, checkout F18
(Fortran 2018 standard). It's an awesome language for numerical computing:
built-in parallelism, a high-level expression like Python/MATLAB, low-level
speed similar to or better than C. hard to bit for numerical computing.

